# Uber to start shipping car disinfectants to drivers.



## Karen carpenter (Nov 7, 2017)

Yahoo News: Uber to start shipping car disinfectants to drivers.
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/uber-start-shipping-car-disinfectants-163217278.html


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Evidently it’s only going to be available to select drivers in hotspot cities. I guess I’ll have to wait and see if I qualify.


----------



## Paul Vincent (Jan 15, 2016)

Only 30,000 bottles?


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Karen carpenter said:


> Yahoo News: Uber to start shipping car disinfectants to drivers.
> https://finance.yahoo.com/news/uber-start-shipping-car-disinfectants-163217278.html


So in reality, what we have here, is another load of Joseph Goebbels level propaganda projecting Über's foremost mission of care and safety for drivers.

Does anybody seriously believe this crap anymore?

.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

Uber screws drivers in developing markets so people like me will never get a freebie like this.

I guess I will wait for my 5% in-app coupon to Hand Sanitizers R Us.


----------



## Paladin220 (Jun 2, 2017)

nice PR puff-piece. There are more than 30,000 drivers in the Chicago market alone.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

30,000 bottles of cleaning spray. 
3,000,000+ registered drivers.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Ha. Not going to happen. Another weak PR move.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Paul Vincent said:


> Only 30,000 bottles?


That should be more than enough for drivers that have a one hundred per-cent acceptance rate and zero cancellations. The article did say that F*ub*a*r* would be sending it to "select" drivers.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Karen carpenter said:


> Yahoo News: Uber to start shipping car disinfectants to drivers.
> https://finance.yahoo.com/news/uber-start-shipping-car-disinfectants-163217278.html


"As a start, we're prioritizing the most active drivers in a few cities, incl. NYC," Macdonald wrote on Twitter.

If you get sick with coronavirus, they'll send you a 3 oz bottle of hand sanitizer.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

1.5xorbust said:


> Evidently it's only going to be available to select drivers in hotspot cities. I guess I'll have to wait and see if I qualify.


Did not know we must qualify for that .


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

TemptingFate said:


> If you get sick with coronavirus, they'll send you a 3 oz bottle of hand sanitizer.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Paul Vincent said:


> Only 30,000 bottles?


Yes if this company and Lyft could do anything less they would being nothing for their drivers, they are both on list of worst companies in US and world.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Paul Vincent said:


> Only 30,000 bottles?


Gotta start somewhere. They should give to the 30,000 drivers who did the most trips in the last month.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Trafficat said:


> Gotta start somewhere. They should give to the 30,000 drivers who did the most trips in the last month.


They should start with giving full time and part time drivers who have made them a lot of money, doing it for at least a year a cash bonus to help with bills, but no because they are greedy POS, I am hoping after this is over they go under and a new company takes over, they are both horrible.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

'selected drivers'. oh, what does that mean and exactly how many are still driving. A sliver of a percent......too little, too late.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cdub2k said:


> 30,000 bottles of cleaning spray.
> 3,000,000+ registered drivers.


----------



## WokeUP (Dec 19, 2018)

Karen carpenter said:


> Yahoo News: Uber to start shipping car disinfectants to drivers.
> https://finance.yahoo.com/news/uber-start-shipping-car-disinfectants-163217278.html


Bottles of "zep" won't help all that much. We need Lysol and masks. This thing is airborne and stays in the air for hours. you will become infected simply by breathing the car air while Wiping your seats.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

WokeUP said:


> Bottles of "zep" won't help all that much. We need Lysol and masks. This thing is airborne and stays in the air for hours. you will become infected simply by breathing the car air while Wiping your seats.


I don't know about airborne for hours but they think it's longer than they first thought because so many have gotten it, stay home.


----------



## WokeUP (Dec 19, 2018)

LetsBeSmart said:


> I don't know about airborne for hours but they think it's longer than they first thought because so many have gotten it, stay home.


your welcome..I just saved your life.

https://www.foxnews.com/health/coronavirus-live-plastic-stainless-steel-for-up-to-3-days
https://nypost.com/2020/03/31/coronavirus-could-travel-27-feet-stay-in-air-for-hours-mit-researcher/


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

Yahoo news, LMAO

fakey fakey eggs and Bacy


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

B - uberlyftdriver said:


> Yahoo news, LMAO
> 
> fakey fakey eggs and Bacy


Aren't they all at this point ? If you read and watch news these days you will go crazy.


----------



## Youburr (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Aren't they all at this point ? If you read and watch news these days you will go crazy.


it is hard to see through the shenanigans, yes

the virus is tearing into CNN now, karma is a *****


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Karen carpenter said:


> Yahoo News: Uber to start shipping car disinfectants to drivers.
> https://finance.yahoo.com/news/uber-start-shipping-car-disinfectants-163217278.html


Oh boy, I can't WAIT to get my free hand sanitizer!!! Only another week to wait... I hope this virus thing isn't too serious before then.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

Karen carpenter said:


> Yahoo News: Uber to start shipping car disinfectants to drivers.
> https://finance.yahoo.com/news/uber-start-shipping-car-disinfectants-163217278.html


The only thing I can add Ms Carpenter .....

"We've only just begunn"



B - uberlyftdriver said:


> it is hard to see through the shenanigans, yes
> 
> the virus is tearing into CNN now, karma is a @@@@@


A little harsh while you wear those mango tinted glasses.


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

Big Lou said:


> My son and his girlfriend were told to self quarantine a week ago and work from home. So they took to the road and worked from wifi.
> Their leaving Eureka and heading south. I suggested the coast, which is the most beautiful coast in the world.
> 
> Are the RV campgrounds available from SF to Big Sur?


this is the stupidity that is getting people killed all over the east coast
are you going to blame the POTUS when your genius family is chocking on their own fluids?

you just can't argue with or fix stupid, you just hope it goes away


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

UbaBrah said:


> Uber screws drivers in developing markets so people like me will never get a freebie like this.
> 
> I guess I will wait for my 5% in-app coupon to Hand Sanitizers R Us.


I think you will be able to pick it up at the nearest Subway.


----------



## Jake Air (Mar 31, 2018)

Behind the scenes at Uber headquarters --

Uber Employee #1: "Okay, I've procured a half a million units of auto disinfectant for our drivers. I'm going to make plans with the mail room to get this shipped out ASAP."

Uber Manager #1: "Are you out of your mind? That's going to cost too much. Check with Atlanta-based Zep, Inc. I believe that company only has 30,000 units available. We can say we're sending it out to select drivers."

Uber Manager #2: "Good idea. We'll only send to drivers who make us the most money, never cancel rides, never complain, and are still risking their lives during this COVID-19 crisis."

Uber Manager #1 overhears Betsy talking to a group of colleagues in the break room about how ridiculous it is that Uber is only finally sending out product now that probably a majority of Uber drivers have stopped driving. Betsy was also seen shaking her head no when someone asked if anyone really thinks Uber will be sending out any product at all, or whether this is a PR stunt.

Betsy received two weeks of unpaid suspension. Uber Employee #1 was suspended for one week for thinking about all drivers. And Uber Managers #1 and #2 each received bonuses of $175,000.


----------



## Youburr (Aug 22, 2019)

B - uberlyftdriver said:


> this is the stupidity that is getting people killed all over the east coast
> are you going to blame the POTUS when your genius family is chocking on their own fluids?
> 
> you just can't argue with or fix stupid, you just hope it goes away


One hopes it gets voted out of office.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

B - uberlyftdriver said:


> this is the stupidity that is getting people killed all over the east coast
> are you going to blame the POTUS when your genius family is chocking on their own fluids?
> 
> you just can't argue with or fix stupid, you just hope it goes away


That's quite an assessment. They are as far away from any humans as can be and luckily as far away from scared and angry trolls like you. I still applaud them for being away from any humans while still working. So far, they spent time in Death Valley, Mohave and now along the coast.
Light in up.


----------



## Karen carpenter (Nov 7, 2017)

Big Lou said:


> That's quite an assessment. They are as far away from any humans as can be and luckily as far away from scared and angry trolls like you. I still applaud them for being away from any humans while still working. So far, they spent time in Death Valley, Mohave and now along the coast.
> Light in up.
> View attachment 442290


Nobody else is going to die, Zep's on the way


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

Karen carpenter said:


> Nobody else is going to die, Zep's on the way


Huh???


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Karen carpenter said:


> Zep's on the way


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

No reason to send disinfectants. Drivers already know what to do. Just do 80-20 split on the charge , until June..


----------



## libingbing (Apr 17, 2017)

I will use it for my apartment. No driving until pandemic is over.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

UbaBrah said:


> Uber screws drivers in developing markets so people like me will never get a freebie like this.
> 
> I guess I will wait for my 5% in-app coupon to Hand Sanitizers R Us.


Even the drivers in their best markets will never get anything for free. Don't kid yourself.

If anyone is wondering which Market or which drivers will get this, don't worry it won't be your Market and you're not one of the selected drivers


----------



## kbrown (Dec 3, 2015)

Karen carpenter said:


> Yahoo News: Uber to start shipping car disinfectants to drivers.
> https://finance.yahoo.com/news/uber-start-shipping-car-disinfectants-163217278.html


It's only going to be sent to 5 star platinum drivers who've driven 5 years or more and have taken 25,000 rides, right? Only the very third best for our non-driving drivers!


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

kbrown said:


> It's only going to be sent to 5 star platinum drivers who've driven 5 years or more and have taken 25,000 rides, right? Only the very third best for our non-driving drivers!


The same 4 drivers who received the $10,000 bonus when Uber went public.


----------



## kbrown (Dec 3, 2015)

TemptingFate said:


> The same 4 drivers who received the $10,000 bonus when Uber went public.


And found out just yesterday they should have taken the cash instead of the stock because the stock is now worth the turd you shyte out in the staging lot porta potties.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

WokeUP said:


> your welcome..I just saved your life.
> 
> https://www.foxnews.com/health/coronavirus-live-plastic-stainless-steel-for-up-to-3-days
> https://nypost.com/2020/03/31/coronavirus-could-travel-27-feet-stay-in-air-for-hours-mit-researcher/


TY I hope you did.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> That should be more than enough for drivers that have a one hundred per-cent acceptance rate and zero cancellations. The article did say that F*ub*a*r* would be sending it to "select" drivers.


Aha!! I thought they got rid of Select.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

goneubering said:


> Aha!! I thought they got rid of Select.


We still have it till the end of June or July. There's very few drivers and vehicles still on the platform as they stopped accepting any new vehicles a year ago . So no new driver accounts or even current drivers who got a new vehicle. Sucks cuz we have a fairly decent demand for it with our business folks. With no new vehicles added in the last year and current vehicles and drivers dropping off, I was hoping for a good last couple months


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Gr*yft* is handing out a Zip-Loc® bag with three small bottles of pump spray hand sanitiser from the parking lot of the Lyft Hub in my market. I went and got them to-day.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Karen carpenter said:


> Yahoo News: Uber to start shipping car disinfectants to drivers.
> https://finance.yahoo.com/news/uber-start-shipping-car-disinfectants-163217278.html


Story headline- Start shipping car disinfectants to drivers... they never said when the drivers will get it... Uber is not lying. :smiles:


----------

